# Chet Atkins Country Gentleman (Gretsch) $525.00 USD



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

These guitars are from China. Would you buy one?

Custom Shop Gretsch G6122 1962 Chet Atkins Country Gentleman Electric Guitar Brown Color Guitar China Factory-in Guitar from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

A real Gretsch Country Gentleman is in the $4000.00 range. The ones from China are about 1/8th the price. Would you take a chance?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

no


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I loathe counterfeit guitars. It's probably really crappy if it's that cheap.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm sure it's total shit but on top of getting total shit for your money you support the grey market and no doubt some kind of slave labour.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

not unless I was willing to risk a $525++ wall hanger (plus exchange, plus shipping)
If it was built by a reputable musical instrument manufacturer that makes other licensed product, then possibly


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I had a fake guitar, not worth it..


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL, there's almost nothing accurate on that guitar compared to the real thing. Not a chance.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd pass on that one as well


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldn't chance it either although $500.00 wouldn't matter a whole lot to me except for the principal. 

I did buy a cheap hollow body once and it actually wasn't bad. The only thing that was cheap were the strings and tuners.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The F-holes are frikken stickers.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Not a chance.

Don't support these douchebags.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

JBFairthorne said:


> The F-holes are frikken stickers.


They sure look like it.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

On some of the real Gretsch guitars the F holes are painted on...I think it was Chet that liked the look, but didnt like the feedback, so he wanted them painted on..
You be better off to buy a good used one....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> On some of the real Gretsch guitars the F holes are painted on...I think it was Chet that liked the look, but didnt like the feedback, so he wanted them painted on..
> You be better off to buy a good used one....


For the record, I have no intention of buying one. I just wondered what everyone's opinion was on it and if anyone has seen one yet.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

The necks and fretwork on some of the Chinese PRS and Gibson copies I've played has been appalling... otoh, I have played others that were fine, and the lead guitarist in our GnR tribute band has a Chibson goldtop he uses as his backup - he changed out the pickups and had it set up and it plays and sounds fine... So, if you get a good one, it's_ just _a matter of a fret dress, setup, and new pickups and hardware... if you get a bad one, you have a nice wall hanging...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Let's face it, these counterfeit guitars are simply made to _look_ like the much-more-expensive originals...so buyers should expect that and _only that_ for the money they've chosen to waste...er..spend.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The Ric bass copies are pretty popular with bassists.

I actually ordered one but they took to long to fill it so I cancelled. GAS faded.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Life's too short to endure bad guitars. 

For twice this price, you can get a real Gretsch made in Korea - by people that care about legacy of the name and not just the pile of their profits.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> Life's too short to endure bad guitars.
> 
> Totally agree.
> 
> For twice this price, you can get a real Gretsch made in Korea - by people that care about legacy of the name and not just the pile of their profits.


No doubt the real Gretsch is a much better instrument but I don't think you could buy a Chet Atkins Country Gentlemen for $$1000.00. Even used, that would be a terrific deal if it was in decent condition.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

The only thing it is good for is hanging on a wall to look like you have a great guitar for people that don't play to marvel..


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> No doubt the real Gretsch is a much better instrument but I don't think you could buy a Chet Atkins Country Gentlemen for $$1000.00. Even used, that would be a terrific deal if it was in decent condition.


No but you can buy a 5420 for that. It isn't a CG, but it's about 1,000,000X closer than this MIC piece of crap would be. And considering that original price was in USD, that 5420 would be less than 50% more. You'd have to be nuts to buy that cheap wall hanger instead.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

I worked on a Chibson that sounded quite nice, but the frets were loose, badly set, had to pry them out and reglue, after that it was fine both to play and the sound, it sounded every bit as good as my emperor, but not better, certainly not like the L5 it was supposed to be. would I buy one? if it were cheap enough? don't know, I have GAS pretty bad most of the time, I have a Gretch Historic that was made in Korea, much better finish, and then I have a Guild acoustic, made in China that has no flaws, from the real bone nut, to the ebony fretboard, to the wood binding, nothing to complain about! If I did buy a Chibson, I would certainly but a Ch over the G


----------

